# What's on in PORTUGAL



## siobhanwf

A useful site....

Portugal Events | Whatsonwhen


----------



## siobhanwf

*Medieval Market - OBIDOS*

Medieval Market
1 - 18 Jul 2010 (annual)
The annual medieval market in Obidos Castle is a historical reconstruction of medieval life. Horse tournaments, medieval shows and handicraft exhibitions transport visitors back to a bygone age.

Medieval Fair
Festivals - 02-07-2010 a 18-07-2010
Medieval Fair 2010
July 1 to 18, 2010
Open Thursadays to Sunday (Closed Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays)

During these eleven days the town of Óbidos will travel back and time and recreate the customs and spirit of medieval Europe. Flowing vibrant banners and heraldic flags, wizards, jugglers, court jesters, wandering minstrels, musicians and mimes provide the vivacious merriment. Craft demonstrators and some 100 food, beverage and merchandise vendors take visitors to a time that has long passed. The afternoon concludes with jousting knights on horseback. 

Entertainment activities take place in all three stages of the Old Arms Square and in random areas of the fair. Visitants will also come upon two civil and military camp sites, replicas of assault weapons, surgical and domestic tools, and different animals, such as horses, ponies, donkeys, falcons and snakes.
Visitors can also enjoy a “medieval” style meal. Hearty soups, grilled meat and sausages, snails, cod, quail, rabbit, hog, lamb and squid are only some of the tasty delights offered by almost 20 taverns spread throughout the marketplace.


Agenda de Eventos - Municpio de bidos


----------



## siobhanwf

*2-4 JULY Festa do Colete Encarnado (Red Waistcoat Festival)*

Bulls are let loose during the Festa do Colete Encarnado (Red Waistcoat Festival) in *Vila Franca de Xira.* Mad and macho locals try to dodge them as they charge through the streets, and there are many casualties each year.
Horse and bull rearing form the basis of the local economy. The festival takes its name from the traditional costumes of the local campinos, or cowboys. There are also several bullfights.

It is worth noting that the Portuguese style of fighting the bull is different to its Spanish counterpart - the bull is wrestled but not killed. *However, if you still find this style of bullfighting distasteful, we suggest you avoid the event.*


There are many side shows throughout the town and the bull running can be avoided if you go after 6pm....which is when I have been told the real fun begins. 

Not totally bullfighting orientated so enjoy all the other activities.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Sardine Festival 24-27 June in Pedrogao Beach*

*Sardine Festival 24-27 June in Pedrogao Beach
*


Promoted by the city of *Leiria*, in collaboration with Tourism Leiria / Fatima and the Parish of Coimbrão will be held between May 24 and June 27 in Pedrogao Beach, the Sardine Festival XIII.

Between 25 and 27, the Sardine Festival will be open to the public from 12 to 24 hours and beyond the pubs, craft stalls will also be a regional attraction for the public, as well as animation, guaranteed by several performances over the day event.


----------



## paulmanning

Some something a little different try Vespa World Days in Fatima 1-4th July
Mark Knopfler is also in concert on 27th July in Lisboa
And it is Porto Gay Pride march on 10th July


----------



## Silverwizard

siobhanwf said:


> *Sardine Festival 24-27 June in Pedrogao Beach
> *
> 
> 
> Promoted by the city of *Leiria*, in collaboration with Tourism Leiria / Fatima and the Parish of Coimbrão will be held between May 24 and June 27 in Pedrogao Beach, the Sardine Festival XIII.
> 
> Between 25 and 27, the Sardine Festival will be open to the public from 12 to 24 hours and beyond the pubs, craft stalls will also be a regional attraction for the public, as well as animation, guaranteed by several performances over the day event.


Yum,did someone say sardines?:clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

paulmanning said:


> Some something a little different try Vespa World Days in Fatima 1-4th July
> Mark Knopfler is also in concert on 27th July in Lisboa
> And it is Porto Gay Pride march on 10th July


Thanks Paul;....this is just the type of information we need


----------



## paulmanning

siobhanwf said:


> Thanks Paul;....this is just the type of information we need


Thank you.


For something a little more cultured, try the Festival of Arts 2010 from the 16th July to the 1st August at Quinta das Lagrimas in Coimbra.

Lot's more where this came from.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Festival of Sintra Finishes July 4th*

The 45th Sintra Festival will be hosted at historic sites in Sintra, full of charm and charisma, such as the palaces of Sintra, Queluz and Seteais, as well as the manor houses of Regaleira e da Piedade, Colares Winery and the modern Olga Cadaval Cultural Centre.

FESTIVAL DE SINTRA 2010


----------



## siobhanwf

*Cascais Summer Festival*

*7/01/2009 - 9/30/2009 * Cascais Summer Festival
Cascais and Estoril, Portugal This fun festival includes a nightly programme of entertainment along the length of the coastal pathway that links the holiday resorts of Cascais and Estoril. Visitors can enjoy a great mix of live music, theatre, jugglers, market stalls and spectacular fireworks displays.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Jazz festival Cascais*

*5 - 28 Jul 2010* (annual) Cascais
Cool Jazz Fest brings together a strong line-up of jazz and world music artists. The festival prides itself on choosing scenic outdoor venues in Cascais and Mafra for the performances.

COOLJAZZFEST 2010


----------

